# Big snow bid help



## grassguy123 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am working on a lawn landscape and snow bid for a local university, and i have never priced out a job this big.

Durring snow storms this job will be managed by myself and my brother and we will sub out all the work.
They have salt piles and skid steers to load the salt.

Parking lot=35 acres
Sidewalks=90,000 sq ft

Pricing:
Parking lot plowing=?
Parking lot salting=?
Sidewalk plowing=?
Sidewalk salting=?

What do i pay the sbus=

I am new to this type of snow plowing, thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

what are the specs of the rfp?


----------



## grassguy123 (Jan 4, 2010)

plow every 2in and salt as needed


----------



## grassguy123 (Jan 4, 2010)

Unfortunately due to the fact that i have a big landscaping company in order to get the landscape bid i need to provide the snow services. id rather not but thats just a part of life. sometimes you have to do what you dont want to do. I will be subbing everything out so i wont be buying any new equipment and i promise i wont bring the cost of services down for you


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Do a search on here to find out specs and possibly help with prices. We can't just give you all the info you are going to need to figure out your hourly charges for your men and equipment.


----------



## emerson (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't you have some equipment that could be used for moving snow that sits during the winter? Are all your employees summer only? The biggest hurdle to a snow moving business is the knowledge and organization to run a business. You already have that together. With a contract, anyone can get equipment. You already have employee contacts. If you use subs, they will be working for less than you would, and so will provide an inferior service in the long run. That reduced service will cost you job performance and good will from your customer. Also, any sub that starts to make decent money with you, will soon want to cut you out of the food chain. If they don't understand business, they will be another lowballer with enough money to compete with you. In the long run their business will fail, but you will lose money competing with them. You should get equipment and employees together that will work almost full time through the winter, and only hire subs for above average snows, to save your ass. The more money you channel to startout companies, the more uneducated business competitors you will have. A big contract like that is something to build a business around. Don't give any possible competitors a leg up. Most small companies would KILL for volume work like that.



grassguy123;942197 said:


> Unfortunately due to the fact that i have a big landscaping company in order to get the landscape bid i need to provide the snow services. id rather not but thats just a part of life. sometimes you have to do what you dont want to do. I will be subbing everything out so i wont be buying any new equipment and i promise i wont bring the cost of services down for you


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, for something like that, I would probably price it out hourly per piece of equipment. That's the fairest way to do it, and you cover yourself. If they don't like that idea, then you need to figure out how long it's gonna take you. As far as salting, charge them per pound applied, plus an hourly spreader fee. That way, it's fair to both sides no matter how much you salt. If you do "spot salting" then you charge them for your time and what you use. 

Actually I didn't see that they will provide the salt. In that case, just give them an hourly rate for your truck and spreader. That should be an easy way to make money.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Grassguy, where in NJ are you? If you're in the right place I'd bid the snow for you as a sub...........At 35 acres of parking he's talking about alot more than a truck and spreader..........A large location like that here in NJ will likely not entertain an hourly bid.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

youll probaly be takin 
6 hrs with 2 trucks, and use 3-5 tons of salt


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;966113 said:


> youll probaly be takin
> 6 hrs with 2 trucks, and use 3-5 tons of salt


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Either do what Emerson said or just sub out the whole winter portion to one larger contractor.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

cretebaby;966121 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


you forgot to say i hit it right on the nail


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;966129 said:


> you forgot to say i hit it right on the nail


That's because you didn't.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

was it a screw?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;966137 said:


> was it a screw?


Sure


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

ajslands;966137 said:


> was it a screw?


Your still a Knucklehead...


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

ajslands;966113 said:


> youll probaly be takin
> 6 hrs with 2 trucks, and use 3-5 tons of salt


:laughing: Take another guess


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

deicepro;966276 said:


> :laughing: Take another guess


1 truck 5 hours?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Matson Snow;966262 said:


> Your still a Knucklehead...


matson i did'nt know your name was richard

and how much salt would you use ???


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

ajslands;966305 said:


> matson i did'nt know your name was richard
> 
> and how much salt would you use ???


I can tell you for a fact that his name isn't "richard". 

I can't imagine what that post looked like before you edited it.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

ajslands;966305 said:


> matson i did'nt know your name was richard
> 
> and how much salt would you use ???


That really Hurts my Feelings...Coming from a 16 year old kid that doe's not know jack Sh#$....So you keep posting junk and everybody will take you serious..Get back to school Boy...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

but iam 17 , so then how much salt would you use


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;966316 said:


> but iam 17 , so then how much salt would you use


About as many tons as you are years old.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

thats alot of salt


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ajslands;966353 said:


> thats alot of salt


this should do it


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;966353 said:


> thats alot of salt


35 acres is alot of parking lot boy.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

cretebaby;966320 said:


> About as many tons as you are years old.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: 
funny but very true!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Someone put something useful on here. I'm interested to know how much $$$ to do this place, how much salt, what equipment, how long to plow...you know the drill. I've never done anything even close to that large, nor will I ever.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

WIPensFan;966399 said:


> Someone put something useful on here. I'm interested to know how much $$$ to do this place, how much salt, what equipment, how long to plow...you know the drill. I've never done anything even close to that large, nor will I ever.


I take care of a 31 acre Hospital / assisted living / recover center.....
I have well over 40 combined hours just in the lot. Never spread less than 15 ton


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah..... try more like 2/3 loaders, 2 skidsteers and 2/3 trucks with salters min for about a 6 hr push maybe(probably) more depending on the lot, contract tolerances and expectations....They likely have a very high service expectation and several roads, lots of all sizes, access lanes and a list of priority stuff longer than the sidewalks.....And thats for a 2-4 storm and oh, gotta keep min 100-120 tons of salt on site to apply 16-17 per app minimum. Then there's the MILES of sidewalks and an army of labor. AND more no doubt!!!!! THIS IS IN NJ, THE LAWSUIT CAPITAL OF THE WORLD!

2 Trucks...........LMAO.........REALLY!!!!!!! That's some funny SHNIT!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously Grassguy.......I'd help you build this bid even if you don't want to sub to us or if you're out of the area. I LOVE the big pavement stuff and I like to think I have a good system.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

deicepro;966412 said:


> I take care of a 31 acre Hospital / assisted living / recover center.....
> I have well over 40 combined hours just in the lot. Never spread less than 15 ton


I take it all the stuff in your sig. gets used on this account? Also, you say you never spread less than 15 ton. Looks like you do all liquid so is that the same as solids in terms of amount used?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

WIPensFan;966670 said:


> I take it all the stuff in your sig. gets used on this account? Also, you say you never spread less than 15 ton. Looks like you do all liquid so is that the same as solids in terms of amount used?


My brother-in-law has a JD 544 loader with a 14' blade, thats the biggest thing we use and everything else in the sig. Also, I have to work with a lady on the inside and they have an environmentalist on one of the "boards" ; *she requires* liquids on sidewalks and heli-pads, and rock salt on the parking lot, So she gets what she wants, who am I to argue with my biggest acct.payup No, not the same quantities for liquid and rock. I do pre-treat the salt with calcium chloride as I spread it


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Just another side note: DON'T use rock salt on a heli-pad, the heli has enough lift to get the salt into the motor!! Almost had to buy a heli:crying: ( or my insurance ) Pilot chewed my a** too.....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

deicepro;966771 said:


> Just another side note: DON'T use rock salt on a heli-pad, the heli has enough lift to get the salt into the motor!! Almost had to buy a heli:crying: ( or my insurance ) Pilot chewed my a** too.....


:laughing: How would you know not to salt the pad! I wouldn't think about it.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

deicepro;966768 said:


> My brother-in-law has a JD 544 loader with a 14' blade, thats the biggest thing we use and everything else in the sig. Also, I have to work with a lady on the inside and they have an environmentalist on one of the "boards" ; *she requires* liquids on sidewalks and heli-pads, and rock salt on the parking lot, So she gets what she wants, who am I to argue with my biggest acct.payup No, not the same quantities for liquid and rock. I do pre-treat the salt with calcium chloride as I spread it


What type of Liquid do you use on the Heli-pad....Whats the content


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Matson Snow;966790 said:


> What type of Liquid do you use on the Heli-pad....Whats the content


I use straight Calcium Chloride. I mix and blend myself, but anywhere from 24% to 32% ( even though 32% is past the eutectic point of 29.6% )


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

deicepro;966412 said:


> I take care of a 31 acre Hospital / assisted living / recover center.....
> I have well over 40 combined hours just in the lot. Never spread less than 15 ton


Finally someone helped this guy out. Good answer!

Deicepro in your sig you have a F-750, do you really fill a 2500 gallon liquid tank in it?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Superior L & L;966985 said:


> Finally someone helped this guy out. Good answer!
> 
> Deicepro in your sig you have a F-750, do you really fill a 2500 gallon liquid tank in it?


I sell to 6 other contractors in my area and all take at least 250 gallons at a time, and I got a great deal on the truck


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

forestfireguy;966668 said:


> Yeah..... try more like 2/3 loaders, 2 skidsteers and 2/3 trucks with salters min for about a 6 hr push maybe(probably) more depending on the lot, contract tolerances and expectations....They likely have a very high service expectation and several roads, lots of all sizes, access lanes and a list of priority stuff longer than the sidewalks.....And thats for a 2-4 storm and oh, gotta keep min 100-120 tons of salt on site to apply 16-17 per app minimum. Then there's the MILES of sidewalks and an army of labor. AND more no doubt!!!!! THIS IS IN NJ, THE LAWSUIT CAPITAL OF THE WORLD!
> 
> 2 Trucks...........LMAO.........REALLY!!!!!!! That's some funny SHNIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously Grassguy.......I'd help you build this bid even if you don't want to sub to us or if you're out of the area. I LOVE the big pavement stuff and I like to think I have a good system.


I don't do anything this big, but I would definitely agree with these numbers. They are pretty close to what I calculated. I figured about 14 tons, give or take each time. Using simple math gives a ballpark idea at least.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

To justify, I don't do anything that big on one site, we do that much pavement in one tight area, but it's not all one site. I've bid sites that size before, but walks are HUGE. Need a few quads or small 4x4 tractors with plows and spreaders to do them in any reasonable amount of time, maybe a trackless if they're wide enough.


----------



## mksuwndr (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow another thread with a legitiment question and a bunch of "I know More Than You Answers) This site is getting rediculous. Especially one poster that doesnt pay subs and loses accounts:salute:


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I didn't see him post to this thread.......or did I miss it.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Seems like the OP was seeking out the "know mores"...because he needs knowledge he does not have.

Am I missing something?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I love how guys post a question and then disappear. 

HELLO!!


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi ..........Maybe he got scared????


----------

